
Setting Up Parse Server on Heroku for iOS – Rob Percival - jedwhite
http://www.robpercival.co.uk/parse-server-on-heroku/?utm_content=educational&utm_campaign=2016-02-20&utm_source=email-sendgrid&utm_term=4387876&utm_medium=528422
======
parseopensource
Join Parse Open Source Community on Slack bit.ly/1SxTVIi

